# Shoulder injury?



## pat_courchesne (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello,

I am currently experiencing shoulder pain. It's been going on for several months now and I'm seeing a physiotherapist, Chiropractor, and a Message Therapist. In order to get better. I was wondering if anyone ever experience this before. I've had x-rays, ultrasounds, and waiting on MRI results. I was told that i have some torn muscles in the shoulders and biceps. My neck is also hurting i guess from looking up so much and performing overhead work. I dont have an actual diagnosis from my doctor since he's not sure what it could be. 

I would like some input, or suggestions from anyone in the arboriculture trade. I have been a full time climber for 3 years now. And I would really hate to be forced to leave the trade. I love it too much.


----------



## ronnyb (Jan 28, 2011)

I think that everyone who climbs experiences some type of issues after time with their shoulders. Try using foot ascenders and friction savers if you're not using them. Your legs are far stronger than your arms.


----------



## ozzy42 (Jan 29, 2011)

I had shoulder problems about 3 years ago.Went to the doc but never got MRI.
I told the doc"it hurts if I hold my arm up over my head"He agreed and said "Don't do that until it quits hurting." Gee..thanks sawbones!

I am currently suffering with a case of self diagnosed tennis elbow.
Pain at the top of the elbow,where forearm muscle meets the elbow.
It hurts to even pour a cup of coffee.Pot feels like it weighs 50lbs.
It started the first Monday after Christmas on a really simple TD.
Has ALMOST healed twice now,but then keeps getting re-aggrivated.The shoulder 
was the same way.Dealt with it around 3months as best as I can recall.

Hope it's nothing serious and you feel better soon.


----------



## beastmaster (Jan 29, 2011)

I had a dislocated shoulder, along with several other injurys from an accident on the fire line many years ago. Over 20 years later I am still in pain and can't throw over hand, and it hurts to look up for long times but I still climb every day. To lots of climbers pain is just something you learn to live with as you get older. 
Some times taking some time off to let everything heal will help. I find stretching exercises also help.
I don't have much faith in doctors and stay a way from pain meds.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like a possible rotator cuff tear to me. "Months of pain" is a long time for soft tissue damage. The results of your MRI will most likely confirm that it is some type of ligament damage. PT for a rotator cuff is simply resistance bands at varying strengths until you get back to close full strength. Do you know how the injury happened?


----------



## Vendetti (Jan 30, 2011)

If you are having trouble climbing. Try the DLRW or double line rope walker. I can't explain just go to youtube and search DLRW or YouTube - DLRW To make the climb easyer use a chest box roller and good luck.


----------



## TreeAce (Jan 31, 2011)

Vendetti said:


> If you are having trouble climbing. Try the DLRW or double line rope walker. I can't explain just go to youtube and search DLRW or YouTube - DLRW To make the climb easyer use a chest box roller and good luck.


 
That looks pretty sweet. 

As far as aches n pains and injury goes....well I went once to the Doc n told him my back hurt . he looked me over alittle and then asked me some questions. When he asked me what I did for a living n I told him he just kinda stopped right there and said ,"well ...u should just do something else" LOL...ya ok doc..thx man. I went just last year to a orthopidec doc for my achen knees. I thought mayb it was time for cortisone shot but doc said they really aren't that bad. He also asked me what I did for a living and when I told him he said ....."You better make as much money as you can in the next five years" (I am 40) LOL...once again..THX DOC


----------



## Justice (Feb 21, 2011)

You mentioned you have pain in your neck. Do you have numbing and tingling, and pain down arm and into you fingers?

Seems simple, but I was treated for shoulder injury for 3 months, before I spoke to a friend and it was explained could be nerve issues, which is bulging disk or disks in neck. I was classic case, but all depends on who treats you.


----------



## Jeffsaw (Feb 22, 2011)

pat_courchesne said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am currently experiencing shoulder pain. It's been going on for several months now and I'm seeing a physiotherapist, Chiropractor, and a Message Therapist. In order to get better. I was wondering if anyone ever experience this before. I've had x-rays, ultrasounds, and waiting on MRI results. I was told that i have some torn muscles in the shoulders and biceps. My neck is also hurting i guess from looking up so much and performing overhead work. I dont have an actual diagnosis from my doctor since he's not sure what it could be.
> 
> I would like some input, or suggestions from anyone in the arboriculture trade. I have been a full time climber for 3 years now. And I would really hate to be forced to leave the trade. I love it too much.


 
When I do overhead work for an extended period of time I get sore shoulders too. If I pull on too many branches in a day, the same thing will happen.
My only suggestion is to try not to work with your arms above your head (very hard to do in this business) and/or give your shoulders a rest. Torn muscle takes a while to heal.
A good acupuncturist will do wonders for you as well. Good luck.


----------



## shades2914 (Feb 22, 2011)

I was just thinking, if it was me I might try a sport medicine dr, they are used to people overworking their bodies. Maybe they could help if you have one close.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 22, 2011)

Gee, at 3 years I would have never admitted to the pain, nope, I would have waited at least a decade and now at 20 just stay outta my way.

A constant regiment of hardcore stretching is what to do.


----------



## arborsoldier (Feb 22, 2011)

I feel your pain. Just had an MRI today. I have constant neck pain that radiates down the left shoulder. If I look the wrong way (sleep too) I get numbness in the shoulder and face. Had an issue with C6-C7 degenerative disc in the past. I'm sure it's just worse now. I did a lot of research on repetitive motion injury. Unfortunately tree climbers are very susceptible to it. The last thing a climber wants to do when they get home is work out to strengthen and develop the muscles that get under utilized while climbing.


----------



## Scrat (Feb 23, 2011)

pat_courchesne said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am currently experiencing shoulder pain. It's been going on for several months now and I'm seeing a physiotherapist, Chiropractor, and a Message Therapist. In order to get better. I was wondering if anyone ever experience this before. I've had x-rays, ultrasounds, and waiting on MRI results. I was told that i have some torn muscles in the shoulders and biceps. My neck is also hurting i guess from looking up so much and performing overhead work. I dont have an actual diagnosis from my doctor since he's not sure what it could be.
> 
> I would like some input, or suggestions from anyone in the arboriculture trade. I have been a full time climber for 3 years now. And I would really hate to be forced to leave the trade. I love it too much.


 
Wait for your MRI results and don't be hesitant to ask questions on best recovery method and preventative therapy. Each injury is unique and it sounds like you have more than one area irritated. Everything from proper nutrition, changing work positioning, strengthening surrounding muscle play a big part in avoiding repetitive stress injuries. Best luck with your recovery


----------



## Scrat (Feb 23, 2011)

ozzy42 said:


> I had shoulder problems about 3 years ago.Went to the doc but never got MRI.
> I told the doc"it hurts if I hold my arm up over my head"He agreed and said "Don't do that until it quits hurting." Gee..thanks sawbones!
> 
> I am currently suffering with a case of self diagnosed tennis elbow.
> ...


 
Hey I have watched buddies suffer and go through months of therapy for tennis elbow. Like you the the coffee cup weighed a ton (both arms injured at the same time) and I couldn't stop working either. went to a friend who is a chiropractor and had ultrasound for a few minutes every day then every other for two weeks and wow! healed. You might want to give it a try


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 23, 2011)

I suffered from what my doctor thinks was a pinched nerve in my right shoulder. That was about four winters ago. I could hadly do anything for two and a half months or so. I think I got it from sleeping on the couch wrong. lol.

It came back mostly, but the mussle gets like hot feeling in the shoulder sometimes (undernieth, by the arm pit) and my fingers get numb sometimes.. particulary when I'm leaning over the computer typing..


----------



## Redbug (Feb 23, 2011)

My vote says a torn rotator cuff. Been there done that. If you have the choice between surgery or physical therapy, try the physical therapy first. You are looking at almost a year to be back at 100% after surgery. An MRI will show just what you have. Does it hurt too much to sleep on that side and you just can't seem to get comfortable enough to make the pain go away? Hurts to raise your arm?


----------



## Jumper (Feb 23, 2011)

My experience with shoulder and the associated neck pain from two separations is that it takes a long time to heal, especially if you are stressing it on a daily basis as it sounds like you are climbing.


----------



## polard (Feb 24, 2011)

I have had shoulder pain for years.I have been to doctors and chiropractors nobody could tell me what it was much less fix me. 3 years ago it got so bad I couldn't lift my arm above my chest. My employer told me to try his chiropractor who applies kinesiology to his practice. He made me do some things with my diet, take large amounts of vitamins and see him every week. I was 60% better in a month and as good as I get in 3. The reason (he says) is that due to my diet and lack of vitamins a mussel in my chest shuts down and and makes the mussels in my shoulder over work. He is not a doctor but I was hurting bad enough to try anything. I would never have gone and was talk into it . Glad I did.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Feb 25, 2011)

My knees and shoulder get painful every so often, they have been troubling me on and off for over a decade. When I start to "feel" it I take glucomisin (sp?) tablets, one or two a day for a couple weeks. 

I only take them when I need them and know quite a few climbers who swear by them.


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 25, 2011)

Many years ago, I suffered from chronic tennis elbow; right & left. Nothing helped; wrist bands, daily aspirin, ibuprofin, elbow braces & pads...

Then I tried drinking some green tea. HATED IT! But all the soreness went away in about one month, and if I don't drink any green tea for a few weeks, it will start coming back.

This is absolutely a solution for my problem. I have at least 8 years of green tea therapy, and if I quit...it comes back. It's not for everybody, I'm sure, but it works for me and my tennis elbows.

Sadly, it doesn't get rid of all my aches and pains, just the bursitis and a general improvement in mobility.


----------



## pat_courchesne (Feb 26, 2011)

*Many thanks.*

Hey everyone I appreciate all the stories and feedback.

I had the mri results and they show no real damage to the muscle or tears. There is Osteoarthritis in both shoulders. And some fluids in the joints. Tendonitis is also a factor. 
So, a little update. I filed a WSIB claim, because i couldnt handle the pain anymore didnt want to sit at home and not get paid. Daycare is too F'in expensive, finally got the claim approved after 3 weeks of messin around. Only got paid one week so far, and missed 3 weeks of work. 
Back at it now, but on modified duties, driving the truck supervising and chipping brush, man it's boring. Last week i went swiming with my little one and i held him in the pool for about an hour and the next day my biceps and shoulders were killin' me. Waiting for an appointment with the orthopedic doc. cant wait to see what he says. lol. Probably tell me to do something else. question is what? So i go to the physio 3 times a week. Tried the ultrasound treatment for 3 weeks and didnt seem to help much. right now i'm getting laser treatment we'll see how that goes.

wow i'll stop now, didnt realize how long i rambled on for. 
So i guess i can say i'm not all that better. Still lot's of questions going on in my head.

Again thanks for the opinions.


----------



## bobt (Feb 26, 2011)

Your symptoms sound similar to the problems my wife is having. She has sharp pain in the biceps of both arms if she tries to lift her hands over the level of her shoulder. It is even very difficult for her to put on a coat. It makes it difficult to fall asleep, and if she rolls on her shoulder, she awakens screaming in pain.

Her diagnosis is "shoulder impingement syndrome and rotator cuff tendinitis"

Treatment so far has been PT, ultrasound treatments, cortizone injections. The PT has given her more mobility, but other than that, nothing has made a perceptible difference. Surgery is an option, but she hasn't made the decision about surgery yet.

Good luck!

Bob


----------



## pat_courchesne (Feb 26, 2011)

*thanks*

Thank you.

I will look into that.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh my GOD! What? Do you all want handicapped placards or something? Its like watching Oprah with you people. Dam it, will you just quite crying and get back to work now?

Bury my heart AND wounded knee. This #### will surely #### you up fast.


----------



## bobt (Feb 26, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Oh my GOD! What? Do you all want handicapped placards or something? Its like watching Oprah with you people. Dam it, will you just quite crying and get back to work now?
> 
> Bury my heart AND wounded knee. This #### will surely #### you up fast.


 
What an offensive post! My goodness!

A guy has pain, and asks for a little input, and you spout off like you just did. 

It has nothing to do with looking for sympathy. The OP has a definite problem,,he is getting medical advise, and has asked for a little input from others that may have similar problems in order to find a good way to go about healing his pain in order to get back working like he is accustomed to.

Your post was not helpful, and furthermore was just plain RUDE!

Bob


----------



## treemandan (Feb 26, 2011)

bobt said:


> What an offensive post! My goodness!
> 
> A guy has pain, and asks for a little input, and you spout off like you just did.
> 
> ...


 
Didn't you take that the wrong way.


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Feb 26, 2011)

id have to agree with an earlier mention of the nature of tree climbing~ i have been plagued with a sore this and a sore that since the beginning. I dont think whining and crying ever got anyone anywhere with pain, perhaps the OP should take this advice"suck it up" you need to get used to pain. My cure for pain is work harder, push my limits. No pain, no gain. I busted my spine b4 in 2 spots~ did a bit of whining when that happened, but then right back to work with a brace on. I figured what good is a brace if it doesnt get used? it got used alright. When i feel crippled with pain, usually I will try and split a cord of hardwood, usually the new pain pushes the old pain away from my brain...it works serious wonders to serve hard work to pain. be strong and stay long!


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 26, 2011)

Seriously guys: try the green tea for chronic inflammation.

Fish oil pills help too.


----------



## bobt (Feb 26, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Didn't you take that the wrong way.


 
Ah, well I guess I could have,,,,,,,,,,,If you meant to be humerous. Otherwise, what you wrote was a put down, and inappropriate.

Bob


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 26, 2011)

My vote will be torn rotator cuff, had it in college, result of getting thrown from a horse, two choices as mentioned depending how bad, surgery or therapy and time, it took me almost a year to be able to throw a baseball or draw a bow, now at almost 50 in cold weather it gives me fits.


----------



## homelitejim (Feb 26, 2011)

Justice said:


> You mentioned you have pain in your neck. Do you have numbing and tingling, and pain down arm and into you fingers?
> 
> Seems simple, but I was treated for shoulder injury for 3 months, before I spoke to a friend and it was explained could be nerve issues, which is bulging disk or disks in neck. I was classic case, but all depends on who treats you.


 
It also depends on what vertebra the bulge is and if it is bulged in towards spine or out as to where you will feel the pain. A tale tale sign is tingling in the finger tips and loss of strength. A MRI is the only way to be sure of a bulging disk. Stretching and PT will help the most as will some heat and ice.


----------



## pat_courchesne (Feb 27, 2011)

Along with that I was diagnosed with Carpel Tunnel 3 years ago, so there you have it tingling and numbness in the hands and fingers at night I know all about that as well. i'm not looking for no sympathy from any one and No i'm not crying about my pain. I'm simply looking for tips or advice on how to deal with the pain. I'm not the complaining type of person, but when you've endured the pain for so long. I think it's time to speak out and tell someone, or do something about it. I ####ing hate hospitals and doctors and in the last months i've been to see them more than I have in my 25 years of being alive.


----------



## arborsoldier (Feb 28, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> Seriously guys: try the green tea for chronic inflammation.
> 
> Fish oil pills help too.


 
The problem I had with the fish oil pills is I would burp them up for the rest of the day. They were nasty. Maybe it was just me.


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 28, 2011)

I can't say that that wouldn't be a problem. 

You could go really hard-core, and start swallowing cod liver oil, straight up.


----------



## CedarRock (Mar 7, 2011)

Funny this should come up now. I recently pulled my shoulder on a 660 starter rope. Can't comfortably raise arm out from the body. Happened to my other shoulder 3 years ago pulling on a splitter starter rope. They say the older you are the more chances of this kind of injury. Just turned 58 so this is probably normal.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 8, 2011)

TimberMcPherson said:


> My knees and shoulder get painful every so often, they have been troubling me on and off for over a decade. When I start to "feel" it I take glucomisin (sp?) tablets, one or two a day for a couple weeks.
> 
> I only take them when I need them and know quite a few climbers who swear by them.


 
They are just cow tendon and ligaments ground up, take them every day since we do not get enough of that stuff in our diets. The chondroitin is derived from the shells of shrimp, crab, ect...

FWIW a vitamin D twice a day will help people in cold weather areas, with general health. I noticed that i do not feel as crappy in the morning if I take 1g in the am and pm. 

There are a few of the "natural" remedies that actually do work. 

Though between my VA prescriptions and my wife's vitamins I take a fist full of pills every day.  one more thing to make me feel like an old man.


----------



## squad143 (Mar 8, 2011)

I've been on Celebrex for the last couple of years for my joint pain (when needed). 

The past 6 months my knees have been in non-stop pain so I was sent to a knee specialist who told me that I have Osteoarthritis. (Very common). 

The knee specialist recommended that I try Glucosamine Hydrochloride with vitamin D, but said it would take a few weeks to kick in. He also recommed that I try Durolane injection in the knee (https://www.durolane.ca/web/about-durolane).

I'm going this Friday for the injections, not cheap ($400 per knee), but it will worth it to be knee pain free for six months.

Welcome to old(er) age.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 8, 2011)

Have you tried Tramadol? It works great for me.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm currently going through similar shoulder pain. Caused when I fell coaching my kid's soccer team (don't kick the ball on muddy ground without cleats on - but I'm sure it looked hilarious). I've been taking physiotherapy for about 4 months and my movement has improved. 

What I found helps is raking. The movement aided by the other arm on the rake seems to loosen things up. I'm also taking fish oil, glucosamine/condroiton pills daily to reduce the pain.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Mar 9, 2011)

WOW! feel like I have found my long lost home!
1. EXPLODED! Disc C-6/7
2. Both rotator cusp are torn, right side real bad
3. Braceal Nerves in both arms damaged, right side real bad
4. Hip's are rotated back 10degress and up 5 (hurts really freakin bad in the am)

All of this crap came from one particular moment in time, August 27th, 2008 at 7:27 pm (I was looking at the clock when it happened!) 
After readin all yours I feel like im home!
This the reason I want a wraptor, to broken to body thrust or footlock. Still manage tho, yesterday I removed a dead maple, 50ft, no gaffs, over a pavilion and high voltage, 2.5 hours all done. But make no mistake, I will pay for it today.


----------



## CedarRock (Mar 9, 2011)

squad143 said:


> I've been on Celebrex for the last couple of years for my joint pain (when needed).
> 
> The past 6 months my knees have been in non-stop pain so I was sent to a knee specialist who told me that I have Osteoarthritis. (Very common).
> 
> ...


 
Let us know next week how you're doing. I have brother-in-laws that have had both knees replaced and one needs another one. If that injection will work, it may keep you from having it replaced.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 10, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> . But make no mistake, I will pay for it today.


 
Ain't that the truth! I did a multi-stemmed ash on Thursday, typical low-income property in a "cracker" neighborhood. Lots "stuff" all over the worksite, near the roof, and neighbors. Neighbors had a all sheet-metal gazebo very close too.

Lot's of up-down work to rig 90% of the tree out. The crown was too dirty to set a line, so I climbed it all. Been sitting on my but way too much lately


----------



## squad143 (Mar 10, 2011)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> They are just cow tendon and ligaments ground up


 
I guess that's why it tastes like s*%t. :hmm3grin2orange:

The stuff I bought comes in liquid form. I'm sure I'll find a supplier that makes it in a gel cap once this bottle runs out. Thankfully I did'nt buy a bulk pack.:msp_rolleyes:






John Paul Sanborn; said:


> Have you tried Tramadol?



No, but I'll ask my Doctor about it.

He said he could give me a cortizone shot but recommended the Durolane instead. The cortizone reduces the inflammation but does not address the problem, where as the Durolane restores the lubricating and shock-absorbing properties of joint fluid, which are depleted due to the osteoarthritis.

For my other joint issues, when they "flair up", the celebrex seems to do the trick.






CedarRock; said:


> Let us know next week how you're doing. I have brother-in-laws that have had both knees replaced and one needs another one. If that injection will work, it may keep you from having it replaced.



I'll keep you guys updated. I get the shots tomorrow morning. Hopefully, with continued treatment, it will put off knee replacement for quite some time. 

I'm also getting fitted for custom braces. More for sports and stuff. I'm going to bring in by spurs and boots to make sure they don't interfere, just in case I need them for climbing. 

Thank god my benefit plan covers it. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 10, 2011)

I use the Glucosamine, Chondoitin, MSM compound from Walgreens, it helps. Nature's Finest or the like. They mail it for free with other purchases.

here is a good site for general compound info glucosamine chondroitin, glucosamine sulfate, glucosamine and chondroitin, arthritis, osteoarthritis,


----------



## kkottemann (Mar 11, 2011)

34 years old here...here is my list:
right shoulder- scoped once, complete reconstruction of AC joint
left shoulder- scoped twice
right foot- reconstructed
back- degenerative disk L4/L5

just have to manage it all....i still climb, and work in the woods everyday. have to train body to cope with the injuries. lots of core work, flexibility work. also bought all the light weight gear i could from ropes to spikes. good bed helps. Get the shoulder fixed soon, get your PT and keep going. 

good luck


----------



## Treetom (Mar 11, 2011)

*Been living with pain for years.*

Very simply put, if something hurts when you do it, stop doing it. Or find a way to work around it.


----------



## squad143 (Apr 21, 2011)

CedarRock said:


> Let us know next week how you're doing. I have brother-in-laws that have had both knees replaced and one needs another one. If that injection will work, it may keep you from having it replaced.


 
Been busy for quite some time, but I'd thought I'd up date. 

Had the knee injections in march and they still hurt for a couple of weeks, but then the continual pain went away. Big differance. Apparently the injections last up to six months. I'm much happier now.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## capecodtree (Apr 21, 2011)

*pain*

at 54 I wake up in some sort of pain everyday. I used to have alot of numbness and tingling, back, neck, arms, fingers. I do not climb as much as I used to and most of these symptoms are gone. (plus i've put on 12lbs.) I found that working out, lifting weights, and drinking beer always made things bearable. When I first started out I had a one ton rack body and no chipper. I did a removal (by myself) and was loading limbs into the truck, pick up, twist and throw. The pain in my back was so bad I fell to my knees. I went home, laid down for an hour and contemplated my options. I knew my back wasn't broken so I went back and finished the job, slowly. 
Doctors do not understand a tree guy. As I am sure most of you older guys can attest, if we ran to the md every time we had pain and numbness we never would have made it. We all have had to suck it up to support our families time and again. Tree work is not for every body, I've seen all types come and go.


----------



## Grace Tree (Apr 22, 2011)

capecodtree said:


> Doctors do not understand a tree guy. As I am sure most of you older guys can attest, if we ran to the md every time we had pain and numbness we never would have made it. We all have had to suck it up to support our families time and again. Tree work is not for every body, I've seen all types come and go.


It's true. My primary told me that I need to find some type of tree work I can do from the ground. I thought he was kidding but he wasn't. I told him you can't do tree work without climbing trees. He said "like they do on TV". Axmen, I guess. He's a great guy so I just let it slide but I really don't think they understand.
Phil


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Apr 22, 2011)

58, in constant pain. I have learned to suck it up and live with it. I get jolted awake when my scapula rubs on my rib cage due to blown bursa. This came from pulling starter cords for over twenty years. I have started using electric chain saws, on occasion, and found some relief, but to be in the tree business as anything other than an office guy or crew manager who sits in the truck all day, is to experience pain. MD's exist to sell you pills, get you hooked on this or that. Other med support people use your pain to make their livings. Want to feel better? Get out of the biz, plain and simple. I have chronic chest pain from costochondritis, from climbing and pole sawing. I always say that if I had a heart attack, I would never know it until I'm laying there dying. Great fun. It's funny, actually, when I bust my butt all day long with no problem and then come home and sit on the couch or go to bed. Then it all hits me. BAM! Even my black and blue marks are on time delay: If I bash my leg with a branch, it takes 24-48 hours to show up. My MD has said that I have a very unusual metabolism. I guess my cave man ancestors had a decided advantage. When they got hurt, seriously or otherwise, they had a day or two to get away from the scene of the crime and find a place to lay up for recovery.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Apr 22, 2011)

capecodtree said:


> at 54 I wake up in some sort of pain everyday. I used to have alot of numbness and tingling, back, neck, arms, fingers. I do not climb as much as I used to and most of these symptoms are gone. (plus i've put on 12lbs.) I found that working out, lifting weights, and drinking beer always made things bearable. When I first started out I had a one ton rack body and no chipper. I did a removal (by myself) and was loading limbs into the truck, pick up, twist and throw. The pain in my back was so bad I fell to my knees. I went home, laid down for an hour and contemplated my options. I knew my back wasn't broken so I went back and finished the job, slowly.
> Doctors do not understand a tree guy. As I am sure most of you older guys can attest, if we ran to the md every time we had pain and numbness we never would have made it. We all have had to suck it up to support our families time and again. Tree work is not for every body, I've seen all types come and go.



I can identify with everything you have just said. Hang in there, as I do the same. This is a business that you either get, or you don't. Like you, I have seen so many come and go. Some guys literally don't last more than two hours. They're not necessarily wimps, they're just not tree men, no way, no how.


----------



## Grace Tree (Apr 23, 2011)

Sunrise Guy said:


> 58, in constant pain. I have learned to suck it up and live with it. I get jolted awake when my scapula rubs on my rib cage due to blown bursa. This came from pulling starter cords for over twenty years. I have started using electric chain saws, on occasion, and found some relief, but to be in the tree business as anything other than an office guy or crew manager who sits in the truck all day, is to experience pain. MD's exist to sell you pills, get you hooked on this or that. Other med support people use your pain to make their livings. Want to feel better? Get out of the biz, plain and simple. I have chronic chest pain from costochondritis, from climbing and pole sawing. I always say that if I had a heart attack, I would never know it until I'm laying there dying. Great fun. It's funny, actually, when I bust my butt all day long with no problem and then come home and sit on the couch or go to bed. Then it all hits me. BAM! Even my black and blue marks are on time delay: If I bash my leg with a branch, it takes 24-48 hours to show up. My MD has said that I have a very unusual metabolism. I guess my cave man ancestors had a decided advantage. When they got hurt, seriously or otherwise, they had a day or two to get away from the scene of the crime and find a place to lay up for recovery.


 
Stuff like this rarely gets mentioned to guys that want advice about getting into tree work. A 20 year old guy really can't imagine what a lifetime of physical work does to the body.
Phil


----------



## beastmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

I hope when I'm 58 I can get up and go to work. I'm 53 now, and when I get off of work, and get out of my car after a 45 min. drive home, I look like I'm a 180 years old, hunch over, limping to the couch. 
You play you pay, every injury you ever had catches up with you around 50. " Mamma's don't let your babys grow up to be tree climbers."


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Apr 24, 2011)

Small Wood said:


> Stuff like this rarely gets mentioned to guys that want advice about getting into tree work. A 20 year old guy really can't imagine what a lifetime of physical work does to the body.
> Phil



Excellent point. So many new guys, in here, just getting into our profession, ask about how they should go about getting this type of equipment or that type. They ask about various rope techniques, rigging, etc. The first subject they should be told about is that they are getting into a business that will break them down, physically, sooner or later, if it doesn't kill them, as it does to so many, year after year.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Apr 24, 2011)

beastmaster said:


> I hope when I'm 58 I can get up and go to work. I'm 53 now, and when I get off of work, and get out of my car after a 45 min. drive home, I look like I'm a 180 years old, hunch over, limping to the couch.
> You play you pay, every injury you ever had catches up with you around 50. " Mamma's don't let your babys grow up to be tree climbers."



 I feel great when I first get home. I always tell myself that things are going well, I'm making money, that my aches and pains are gone. As long as the beer is cold and waiting, I can forestall the inevitable: The aches and pains come to call in the middle of the night, or the next day.


----------



## Treepedo (May 22, 2011)

For me anyway.
I eat dried seeds and nuts every day and no colas.
My suffering is far less than in my thirties.
You are what you eat, eat hard foods have a hard body.
Just now your teeth wear out.


----------



## the Aerialist (May 25, 2011)

*OH Boy, a pain thread ...*

I'm going to be 64 in less than a month and I am the primary climber in my small tree service business. 

It seems that once I got by 60 that the aches and pains of climbing tended to stay with me much longer than when I was 50. 

At age 62, on November 18th, 2009 I crashed my motorcycle and had to be life flighted ($10,488 for the helicopter ride) to the Trauma Ward of the University Hospital here in Pittsburgh. I had a crushed chest with 11 broken bones (8 ribs, clavicle and scapula as well as my sternum) The worst part was my lacerated spleen which was causing me to bleed out internally. 

I spent a week there and was out on a job (limited duty) the next week. I was back to climbing a couple of months after that, until I broke my L1 vertebra in June of 2010. Back to work after 3 days to finish the job I broke my back on.

Pain is a constant companion for me now, but I still climb. Mornings are the worst. The only time I actually feel good is when I'm climbing because my focus is so intense that the pain is ignored.


----------



## pat_courchesne (Jan 8, 2012)

*Got a surgery*

So i got the surgery done on december 6th. Arthroscopic acromioplasty. Doin physio and startin to feel better now, at leist my right side anyways. Just thought i'd let some of you know. If anyone cares. 

pat


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 8, 2012)

Updates are good Pat, sometimes people just disappear.

The sins of your youth will be visited upon your middle-age.


----------



## pat_courchesne (Jan 8, 2012)

*??*

i'm not sure i get what you are trying to say??


----------



## treemandan (Jan 8, 2012)

pat_courchesne said:


> i'm not sure i get what you are trying to say??



Give it a few more years then you will.


----------



## TreeAce (Jan 8, 2012)

I dont have the patience to read this whole thread but I will say my right shoulder hurts lately. I have been taking astio biflex and I think has helped. I am going to doc on tuesday for a check up, mostly to have my cholesteral checked, but i am gonna bring up my shoulder and see what he says. See if he thinks I should see a specialist. My knees hurt. Went to orthopidec doc last year and he xrayed em and said my knee caps are wearing out. OOKKK. He said they not all that bad yet so I can only imagine how they will feel in a few more years. My lower back hurts like a beech to. I went to doc prolly 6 or 7 years ago for that. basically he asked me what i did for a living. I told him,and he just kinda looked at me with a "wtf did you expect" look on his face. His "treatment" was "you should just change jobs" something much less physical...thanks doc. My mission now is to lose weight. Thats the best thing I can do for my knees and back.


----------



## Thillmaine1 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have self diagnosed tennis/and golf elbow. It hurts ont he inside and the outside of my right elbow. I run the bucket a lot, and it hurts to pull and push the levers and extend my hand out to make a one handed cut. ( I dont wanna hear it) When I climb, no problems at all. I think it started when I was slinging an outrigger pad towards my front down rigger in December, which was right after our major snow event witht he leaves still on. I have a juicehead friend that says that bodybuilders use super cissus to take care of their tendons. Its a plant derived supplement fromt he cissus plant in africa. I have been on it for a week or so and see good results. It also has anaboic effects so it helps strengthen all muscles around your weak area. 75 day supply was 50 bucks at GNC. Combined with some time off in Febuary, and ice, my elbow should be better by next spring.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 12, 2012)

I had a crash in 1995 and crushed left scapula, broke both collar bones, dislocated right scapula! I climbed through pain most cannot fathom and if I hadn't, I dought seriously I still could now. Anyway; a real shoulder injury as extreme as in my case, you have to decide if pain is going to win or if you are imo. I'm sorry for your pain but I earned the right to say, suck it up, now drag that brush son and quitcha whining.


----------



## squad143 (Jan 13, 2012)

squad143 said:


> Been busy for quite some time, but I'd thought I'd up date.
> 
> Had the knee injections in march and they still hurt for a couple of weeks, but then the continual pain went away. Big differance. Apparently the injections last up to six months. I'm much happier now.:msp_thumbsup:



Well the injections lasted a little over the 6 months predicted, then gradually the pain came back. I was too busy in the fall to go get another round, so i just put up with it.

Just got back from the specialist. Had both knees injected with Durolane again.


----------

